# Niner vs Whisky fork



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm building a monstercross-ish bike and I keep going back and forth between these two. Both seem to have good reps. Anything to add to sway me?


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

A Type II from Steve Potts will ride better then both.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a couple of Niner jackammers and they are fine with a decent size tubeless setup tire (2.4" or 3") up front. Also ride a couple of ENVE carbon forks which are a definite improvement.

I had a Waltworks custom steel fork for a while that felt less noodly than Niner and Salsa ones. So AKamp's recommend may be a viable option too.


----------

